# LEAVE A SLINGSHOT... FOR A STRANGER! ...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive been thinking about this idea for a while.... ever since i read about somebody leaving a book....to be found... with a note saying to 'leave it for somebody else once read' ...

Maybe we...as a forum and members could make this work? ...

So the idea is...

We make a slingshot...cheap to produce... natural..whatever...

And leave it in a prominent place...easy to be found... by people who are likely to be interested by it...

For example..

a little natural with some light bands.. left in a clear/waterproof bag...pinned to the trunk of a tree...

With a note: 
"This is a handmade slingshot.. gifted to you from me... please go to www.slingshotforum.com ... and look for the thread titled 'leave a slingshot... for a stranger' .... in the general slingshot discussion board.... and please post about recieving it... we would love to hear from you.. my forum name is B.P.R"

Or words to that effect...

Now.. the idea is that simebody will be interested in it.. so leave it somewhere such as a dog walking route... as apposed to a bollard outside the needle bank...

You get my drift..

Think how cool it would be for a complete stranger to log in.. and post that they had recieved your slingshot... and were now interested in the sport.

This has potential for everybody to get involved and see how many people we can reach out to... worldwide!

Anybody up for it? ..

We all have slings we dont use....and are willing to part with im sure


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw a post like this before with that geotracking thing, as in you'd leave other hunters bands, ammo and such for a return.

Most people came to a conclusion it wouldn't work, But this looks a tad more promising.
Give it a try and we'll see


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Only one way to find out. Try it and see. This would be interesting.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*7 Year old boy rushed to hospital*

Earlier today John Smith, a 7 year old boy was out walking his dog with a friend when the group came across a small slingshot laying in a field near a prominent walking track south of Essex.

Jane Dow, Johns walking companion apon spotting the slingshot considered it nothing more than a harmless toy when she picked it up, loaded a supplied steel ball bearing and took aim at John's head. Unable to keep a firm grip on the pouch the slingshot precoded to propel the hardened steel ammunition into John's left eye.

John was rushed to a nearby household where an ambulance was called for which arrived soon after and rushed John to the local hospital.

A spokesperson from the hospital said while John has lost his left eye no further damage was done.

We contacted John's mother and received this statement, " If I ever find the little #@[email protected]#$ who left that slingshot there, I'll grab him by the neck and proceed to rip his @#[email protected]# off and shove it down his throat"

Local police have identified the persons involved with leaving the slingshot there and expect an early arrest will be made.

We will continue to update the story as more information is presented.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

iindividual said:


> I saw a post like this before with that geotracking thing, as in you'd leave other hunters bands, ammo and such for a return.
> Most people came to a conclusion it wouldn't work, But this looks a tad more promising.
> Give it a try and we'll see


This differs in the sense that the receiver isn't expecting it; there's no plan to find something, & no effort to retrieve it. I like this idea...I like it a lot! I'm definitely in! Excellent way to generate interest, no doubt!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

good idea!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> *7 Year old boy rushed to hospital*
> 
> Earlier today John Smith, a 7 year old boy was out walking his dog with a friend when the group came across a small slingshot laying in a field near a prominent walking track south of Essex.
> 
> ...


Well this sort of sums up what I was thinking when I saw this.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

7 YEAR OLD GIRL RUSHED TO HOSPITAL

Jane Dow, 7, was out with her friend John Smith, whilst walking John's dog on a prominent walking path. The dog spotted another dog, becoming mad, & inconsolable by his young owner. In the ensuing carnage, young Jane had half of her face removed by the dog, described by it's owners as "a good dog that would NEVER do something like this"...

In a statement, Jane's parents were quoted as saying "we'll get that little [email protected], & his little dog, too!"

More updates as they become available...

Sh¡t happens. This is worth the (very minor) risk..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...now leaving these packages about in cities days prior to hosting the next WTO meetings, I'd frown upon. Outside of that, it's a good plan...


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

well why the heck would the parents let there kid with there girlfriend walk a dog at a park with no parents watching? parents fault they should be there dont blame it on the slingshot,thats what they did with guns,when an accident happens and involves a drunk driver you dont blame the car you blame the person,why is the guns and slingshots the problem,this country is going downhill,


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> well why the heck would the parents let there kid with there girlfriend walk a dog at a park with no parents watching? parents fault they should be there dont blame it on the slingshot,thats what they did with guns,when an accident happens and involves a drunk driver you dont blame the car you blame the person,why is the guns and slingshots the problem,this country is going downhill,


Unfortunately, this is how most people think. Which is why I don't think this is such a good idea.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

nothings a good idea nowadays,mayswell do what you do know instead of changing something or do something else,


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

EVERYTHING is a potential liability, EVERYTHING.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Everything has a risk to it. But this has more risks than most other things. More than likely, somebody is going to find it, do something foolish with it, accidentally injure himself, and before you know it, slingshots become illegal in that state, province, whatever.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

My two cents: I wouldn't leave a gun, or a bow, or a knife with my name attached to it in a place where any hooligan can stumble across it. Why would I do the same with a slingshot? There are better, more responsible, more controlled ways to get people interested in slingshots. Ways that are much less likely to spectacularly backfire on this community.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Idea: If you want to do it. Do it. If you don't. Don't. Free will.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

By heck...

Better leaving a playstation hung on a tree eh! ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> By heck...
> 
> Better leaving a playstation hung on a tree eh! ...


Just let me know which tree first


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Everything has a risk to it. But this has more risks than most other things. More than likely, somebody is going to find it, do something foolish with it, accidentally injure himself, and before you know it, slingshots become illegal in that state, province, whatever.


As stupid as people are, I'm not inclined to believe that this is a "likely" outcome.

And as far as new laws are concerned, they're coming incidents or not! Who knows; perhaps a lawmaker will be one to stumble upon a left sling, & vote AGAINST a ban when, not if, such legislation lands in front of him. This is as likely a scenario as any aforementioned. Don't give me any of that "hastening" regulation either; it'd take a hell of an issue to bring this forefront on any elected officials mind...even in an election cycle. We've heard the nays, & it's been noted. As a wise poster said, don't participate if you're not in favor. For once, let's make something fun like this WORK


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Sunchierefram said:


> Everything has a risk to it. But this has more risks than most other things. More than likely, somebody is going to find it, do something foolish with it, accidentally injure himself, and before you know it, slingshots become illegal in that state, province, whatever.


Ok ok... then dont band it up... and dont put any ammo with it...

Its nothing more than an artistic piece of wood then.....

Then they can come on here to learn how to make their gifted piece of wood... into a plinking machine? ...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that could work nicely!

A fork with a tag attached "This fork will make an excellent slingshot - visit slingshotforum.com to learn more"


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Everything has a risk to it. But this has more risks than most other things. More than likely, somebody is going to find it, do something foolish with it, accidentally injure himself, and before you know it, slingshots become illegal in that state, province, whatever.
> ...


Careful what you say there, friend; people will start seeing slingshots in the forks of the trees, & they'll become outlawed too!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Okay. Fine. Do it if you want to. But if it backfires, I officially hate you. Just kidding of course. But my respect for you might drop just a teensy weeny tiny little bit.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> 7 YEAR OLD GIRL RUSHED TO HOSPITAL
> 
> Jane Dow, 7, was out with her friend John Smith, whilst walking John's dog on a prominent walking path. The dog spotted another dog, becoming mad, & inconsolable by his young owner. In the ensuing carnage, young Jane had half of her face removed by the dog, described by it's owners as "a good dog that would NEVER do something like this"...
> 
> ...


Pity her friend John didnlt have a slingshot handy to keep the dog at bay 

I like the idea, it has a message in a bottle feel to it, although I dont think it would work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish someone leave a gift voucher for a Bandsaw on a tree


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...if you could hate me, that only means that at one time you loved me...LoL


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...if you could hate me, that only means that at one time you loved me...LoL


(Sigh) *facepalm


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I personally cant see much harm...

If somebody is an idiot... theyre an idiot with a football... a stone... a slingshot... a gun...

My point... in placing it somewhere that somebody is likely to be interested in it... for example..a dog walker (outdoor type person) ... a hunter... a bushcraft guy.... whatever...

Not leave it lying about outside the local boozer...

I see some of your concerns...

So maybe the solution is unbanded... and unaccompanied by amunition? ...

"This is a handmade catapult fork... please visit www.ssf.com... to learn how to turn this into a card cutting beauty.... we would love to hear from you" ...

If your in... your in...

If your out... your out...

Im gonna give it a go... i think it pays to give... and can do no harm..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You know this concept is in practice all over, & it works! I can't tell you how many times my feet were sore from walking, & wouldn't ya know it? Some kind soul left a bike chained to a tree for the next guy to use if needed. I've always thought I should pay it forward somehow...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> You know this concept is in practice all over, & it works! I can't tell you how many times my feet were sore from walking, & wouldn't ya know it? Some kind soul left a bike chained to a tree for the next guy to use if needed. I've always thought I should pay it forward somehow...


Get on it... and i will too  ...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> I personally cant see much harm...
> If somebody is an idiot... theyre an idiot with a football... a stone... a slingshot... a gun...
> My point... in placing it somewhere that somebody is likely to be interested in it... for example..a dog walker (outdoor type person) ... a hunter... a bushcraft guy.... whatever...
> Not leave it lying about outside the local boozer...
> ...


I understand what you're saying. Seems like it could work somehow. Still not going to do it though, as I don't want somebody pointing fingers at me for something that they did.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If I may make a suggestion ?

Make yourself a nice portable catch box and go set yourself up at one of your potential spots.

Spend some time shooting cans or other targets. People will come along, see what you are doing and probably come talk to you about it.

That way you can give the full sales pitch, maybe even let them take a few shots.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

There is so much wrong with this idea it's scary. I once lost a slingshot and walked the same route for days in the hope that I could find it or someone using it, on the fourth day I did find it being used but not to shoot at cans, but to shoot out windows of a bungalow. The out come was an antisocial behaviour order being given to one of the lads and a stern warning for myself.

Better to take on HRAWK's idea, that way you would be able to guarantee that the person receiving the slingshot would be aware of the dangers and consequences and the amount of good clean fun that a slingshot can give you. I will give HRAWK's amendment to your idea a try in the New Year.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

BlackBob said:


> There is so much wrong with this idea it's scary. I once lost a slingshot and walked the same route for days in the hope that I could find it or someone using it, on the fourth day I did find it being used but not to shoot at cans, but to shoot out windows of a bungalow. The out come was an antisocial behaviour order being given to one of the lads and a stern warning for myself.
> Better to take on HRAWK's idea, that way you would be able to guarantee that the person receiving the slingshot would be aware of the dangers and consequences and the amount of good clean fun that a slingshot can give you. I will give HRAWK's amendment to your idea a try in the New Year.


What is scary about an unbanded fork?

What can somebody do with that... that can be scary?... besides throw it at somebody?...


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I'm so glad that I live where I do and not in the world of fear and paranoia that so many others seem to inhabit.

Good idea BPR.

To those of you who are scared by it I'll leave you with this thought........ Everyday large lumps of frozen urine fall from commercial aircraft. Most return to their liquid state before they reach the ground but some smash into the ground with extreme force and can even crash through roofs and into properties. There is nowhere to hide!!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I think unbanded is an excellent idea. I'm going to give this a bash.

Do you think we should have a standard note so that we all leave the same thing with all the forum info on it?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Where I live here's how it would pan out I leave a slingshot in the forest during the day come nightfall I hear glass breaking yes! my frigging window Lol no I think I'll just leave some yarn and a needle with a note come join the sewing forum haha!


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

You live in a rough area then Tube_Shooter. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Deano 1 said:


> You live in a rough area then Tube_Shooter. :rofl: :rofl:


Lets just say the kids round here would give slingshots a bad name within half a day,they do enough damage without getting them into slingshots, twice my windows have been broke with stones.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would love to be able to beleive that this idea would work, but i feel that the idea is to open to abuse either by people taking the slingshot and then not bothering with the forum or that once they had the slingshot it would be misused, therefore causing a bad name for our sport.

this is a shame because i love the sport and would like to get new faces on here as much as anyone but something is telling me this is not the way to do it, shame.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I live in a semi nice, middle class, semi-rural neighborhood, and I wouldnt trust any of the kids or most of the adults here with a paper airplane much less a slingshot...they do quite enough damage with what the can come up with on their own... guess it all depends on where you live and how trusting you are. For me I'll let them find their own forked sticks. Plus Its probably a felony where I live to leave a unlicenced forked stick laying around.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Personally, I think it's a great idea. I'm for the unbanded, no ammo included, free fork with a note. It would be the same as finding a wood carving with a note from some whittling site (which would be cool, too). Look out, Northwest Louisiana! Time to stash some slingshots!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

My older sister actually does something similar to this with her artwork. She'll make a small piece and affix a small magnet to it and stick them to road signs, mail boxes, anything metal along the pedestrian path where she lives. Worked very well to drum up business for her etsy page.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> My older sister actually does something similar to this with her artwork. She'll make a small piece and affix a small magnet to it and stick them to road signs, mail boxes, anything metal along the pedestrian path where she lives. Worked very well to drum up business for her etsy page.


Musicians have been known to leave CDs of their music in taxicabs & subway lines to get their sound out, & from what I've heard, have met with success.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

TSM said:


> My older sister actually does something similar to this with her artwork. She'll make a small piece and affix a small magnet to it and stick them to road signs, mail boxes, anything metal along the pedestrian path where she lives. Worked very well to drum up business for her etsy page.


Funnily enough I used to do something similar. When we started our travelling life years ago I had to change from sculpting large pieces to working much smaller. (Not a lot of room for two ***** to live fulltime in a LandRover!) But I still kept coming across large and tempting pieces of tree so several times I would do a sculpture maybe 3 or four feet high and quite heavy. No way we could fit it in with us so I would leave it where I carved it...if possible in a park or recreational area. I do sometimes wonder what happened to them


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Someone somewhere probably loves the sh¡t out of their find from so long ago, no doubt!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I attend a Christian school that has a lot of woodland bordering a river. Walking the trails in the woods there are various small items, rocks and stuff, painted and have bible verses on them. They are very small and out of the way, kinda cool when you find them.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> I attend a Christian school that has a lot of woodland bordering a river. Walking the trails in the woods there are various small items, rocks and stuff, painted and have bible verses on them. They are very small and out of the way, kinda cool when you find them.


That would be cool to find, especially with that spiritual feeling that you get when being in the woods anyway. To find something while having that experience, that speaks specifically to your notion of spirituality must give you a pretty good feeling!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright then. I have mine ready. Somebody should find it ,no problem. I wonder if I should make the note to scale also?

View attachment 48582


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

treefork said:


> Alright then. I have mine ready. Somebody should find it ,no problem. I wonder if I should make the note to scale also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Treefork, you never fail to amuse me.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

You asked what can be scary about an unbanded fork, check out this review on You Tube, Slingshot Review: Hathcock Target Sniper by Bill Hays by

*Restita DeJesus she explains some ways. *Why not leave a contact number on the note so that you can pass on your skills and knowledge first hand.

I like Tube Shooter live in an area where good intentions can and do go wrong, and people here are very quick to lay blame on someone else, as I explained in my first reply I received a stern warning from the police even though I told them that I'd lost the slingshot days earlier. I don't know what would have happened had I told them I'd left it on purpose. Anyway good luck with your project and I sincerely hope that it does not backfire on you.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

treefork said:


> Alright then. I have mine ready. Somebody should find it ,no problem. I wonder if I should make the note to scale also?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to leave the forum address in the note - I want to know if they ever fire it :rofl:

Other than that I have nothing to say, lesson learned, I will no longer be informative on legality issues :neener:


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

bad idea, or you could leave an old air rifle and leave the pellets separate.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Elder said:


> bad idea, or you could leave an old air rifle and leave the pellets separate.


Dont be daft.....


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I think the concept of the idea is great & will be placing a banded slingshot in my neighborhood once the snow thaws as they don't maintain the walking trails in the winter. If taken seriously by the finder great. If not, & it leads to a poor decision by the finder, you really can't fix stupid. The note attached can have the website & indicate lessons available upon request. It's like teaching someone about gun safety. the more people learn about it, the more fun & exposure for the sport. there will always be someone that may abuse the gift. All I can do is hope to promote it in a positive manner, much like hunting,fishing & the outdoors.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

JonM said:


> I think the concept of the idea is great & will be placing a banded slingshot in my neighborhood once the snow thaws as they don't maintain the walking trails in the winter. If taken seriously by the finder great. If not, & it leads to a poor decision by the finder, you really can't fix stupid. The note attached can have the website & indicate lessons available upon request. It's like teaching someone about gun safety. the more people learn about it, the more fun & exposure for the sport. there will always be someone that may abuse the gift. All I can do is hope to promote it in a positive manner, much like hunting,fishing & the outdoors.


YES EXACTLY its like teaching gun safety. Would you leave a loaded gun where any idiot can find it? In the hopes that attached NRA leaflet will be enough to make the finder use it responsibly?

Dammit people THINK before you act for f#ck sake....

You need to teach gun safety to any aspiring shooter BEFORE you hand them a gun, not after.

I am all for pinning waterproofed leaflets with slingshot forum contact info and a picture of a slingshot.

I am somewhat apprehensive about leaving unbranded frames.

But leaving one banded and ready to use is just DOWNRIGHT STUPID.

I sincerely hope that only your own windows will get shot out if you really plan to put this dumb idea into practise.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Your faith in human nature leaves quite a bit to be desired sir. At least in my area, not everyone is a little sh!t head running loose reeking havoc on the unsuspecting public. a slingshot with bands is not comparable to a loaded gun. I don't think I'm the only exception to the rule that found a slingshot with bands, picked up a rock for a quick shot & missed, then took it home to practice & learned to shoot well. What not to shoot at came naturally to me I guess. By the way, I have taught idiots to shoot guns as well. once they learned how & the corresponding responsibility attached, they were an idiot no longer.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Slingshots won't make good kids do bad things. World needs family values and parents that parent.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Slingshots won't make good kids do bad things. World needs family values and parents that parent.


Well said friend, well said...


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

And the parents should be the one to give them the slingshot, gun etc. and the instruction on how to use it....


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

harpersgrace said:


> And the parents should be the one to give them the slingshot, gun etc. and the instruction on how to use it....


Nobodys "giving" any children anything; the premise is to leave it where it can be found by anyone. I vow to tack it high to the tree...feel better?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No not really, but its not my place to tell anyone what to do, I might say I dont agree but in the end its entirely up to you and I will think no less of you for your choice


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I do see your point too, & apologize for being a bit snide in that remark.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive made a little natural...ready to pin on a nice tree...

With a nice little note attached....

I do hope my generosity doesnt spark WW3...


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Viper010 said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> > I think the concept of the idea is great & will be placing a banded slingshot in my neighborhood once the snow thaws as they don't maintain the walking trails in the winter. If taken seriously by the finder great. If not, & it leads to a poor decision by the finder, you really can't fix stupid. The note attached can have the website & indicate lessons available upon request. It's like teaching someone about gun safety. the more people learn about it, the more fun & exposure for the sport. there will always be someone that may abuse the gift. All I can do is hope to promote it in a positive manner, much like hunting,fishing & the outdoors.
> ...


You should calm down and stop using profanities, Dutchie!

I'd say that the laws in your country with regards to the use of narcotics and prostitution leave a lot to be desired. A forked stick pinned to a tree isn't likely to cause anyone to have a stress psychosis or a woman to be abused.

Maybe your aggressive attitude would be better employed lobbying the Dutch government.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...we've got a groovy kinda love...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeeharr said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > JonM said:
> ...


I see no point in lobbying. A revolution is what we need.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...anytime you want to...

You can turn me onto....

...anything you want to...


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 17, 2013)

Unfortunately when you are trying to gauge human intelligence it s like being a judge at a Limbo competition. Einstein said only two things are infinite an that is space and human stupidity and we are not too sure about space.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...just out you curiosity, what would YOU do if you found a slingshot?


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it would be a great idea to maybe post a picture and offer lessons along with a free slingshot. This way you can judge the person learning to shoot the slingshot is really on the up and up. That us how I handle teaching here in my town. About self defense that is. I teach any woman for free to defend themselves and if a man wants it I must meet them and they must pass my interview process before I will show them anything. Just my 2 coppers worth


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

robert.w.taylor.777 said:


> I think it would be a great idea to maybe post a picture and offer lessons along with a free slingshot. This way you can judge the person learning to shoot the slingshot is really on the up and up. That us how I handle teaching here in my town. About self defense that is. I teach any woman for free to defend themselves and if a man wants it I must meet them and they must pass my interview process before I will show them anything. Just my 2 coppers worth


Jm not sure i can see what the difference is between teaching a woman self defence... and teaching a man? ....

Especially going through an interview...pass and fail process? ...

I dont understand? ...


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...just out you curiosity, what would YOU do if you found a slingshot?


Well if I was my slingshot shooting self, I'd take it (provided I'm sure that it don't belong to nobody) and shoot it a few times to see if it's good. But if I wasn't somebody who shot slingshots, I'd probably shoot it a few times, take it home, use it as a decoration or something (provided it's good looking enough),and then I would probably never think about it again.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > ...just out you curiosity, what would YOU do if you found a slingshot?
> ...


You mean, you WOULDN'T go breaking windows, & harassing pets, & shooting random people with them?! Wow...

...think of 5 of your neighbors...are odds good that slingshot would face a similar fate should they be the ones to find it?


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> robert.w.taylor.777 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be a great idea to maybe post a picture and offer lessons along with a free slingshot. This way you can judge the person learning to shoot the slingshot is really on the up and up. That us how I handle teaching here in my town. About self defense that is. I teach any woman for free to defend themselves and if a man wants it I must meet them and they must pass my interview process before I will show them anything. Just my 2 coppers worth
> ...


If you would understand my past then you might. My first wife god rest her soul that was brutally raped and murdered so yes I am very very cautious on who I teach it to. I do see your point but all the same I have my reasons for being very suspect on whom I teach. I hope that clears my rational up


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

BPR's intention is good, and I know that kids can break windows with stones too, but the government can't ban stones; what they can do [ in a worst case scenario ] is to prohibit the internet sale of slingshots as they have with air weapons. I know thats glum, its even glummer than glum, ok forget I said it its just too glum  . Hope it works as intended.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

If they banned the internet sales of slingshots....

The BEAUTY of this fine art...

Allows anybody... to make a slingshot... with nothing more than a knife and some rubber....

Ok- we may not be able to purchase the likes of flippinout...dankung and so on...

But the sport would live on....  ...


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

So be it.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Hmm, 5 of my neighbors? Most of them wouldn't think too much about it. Some of them might shoot it a few times, though I'm pretty sure they wouldn't be dumb enough to shoot at say, their dog or something. It 's a fairly gun-friendly place where I live, especially in the more rural parts(come on, it's Tennessee. What did you expect?) so I wouldn't be too worried about slingshots getting banned here. Gun violence does happen here sometimes, but you never hear anything on the news from this state about banning guns or anything. It'd be pretty safe to leave slingshots lying around here, but the occasional mishap may happen.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...the occasional mishap. Granted, if that mishap was grand enough to garner headlines, I suspect that some figure up for re-election would wage some campaign, but I'm hard-pressed to envision a scenario where it would lead to a ban beyond a local ordinance; the damage potential just isn't there. I'm not saying it's zero risk, but I think the risk is extremely minimum. I live in New York, surrounded by stupid, & encased in political will to ban anything that can cause the slightest of harm (soft drinks included)...with a population willing to lay down & let it happen. Even here, if thought is given to WHERE they're left, the risk is negligible at worse. Again, it all boils down to the care put into WHERE they're left. Please don't think that I'm blind to the risks, I most certainly am not, & I can dig the opposing views on this. If you've no place that this can be (reasonably) safely, then don't do it even if you're for it!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...the occasional mishap. Granted, if that mishap was grand enough to garner headlines, I suspect that some figure up for re-election would wage some campaign, but I'm hard-pressed to envision a scenario where it would lead to a ban beyond a local ordinance; the damage potential just isn't there. I'm not saying it's zero risk, but I think the risk is extremely minimum. I live in New York, surrounded by stupid, & encased in political will to ban anything that can cause the slightest of harm (soft drinks included)...with a population willing to lay down & let it happen. Even here, if thought is given to WHERE they're left, the risk is negligible at worse. Again, it all boils down to the care put into WHERE they're left. Please don't think that I'm blind to the risks, I most certainly am not, & I can dig the opposing views on this. If you've no place that this can be (reasonably) safely, then don't do it even if you're for it!


I think this sums it up nicely. If you're for it, do it. If you're for it, but worried about the safety of your community or legitimacy of the slingshot sport, then don't (or just leave a flier or something similar), if you're not for it, don't do it. Use common sense as to where to leave it and who might find it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's see. Leave a weapon capable of killing small animals, putting out eyes, breaking windows, and causing injury out in public where anyone passing by may take it and do with it as he/she will. What could possibly go wrong?

I can't believe rational people think this highly irresponsible idea as a good one.

Caveat: This is strictly my personal opinion and in no way reflects Forum policy.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

If I came across a catapult left in a public place I'd quickly gather up as much ammunition as I could and go on a window smashing rampage in the local area before heading to the nearest airport to shoot at pilots and point my laser pen at their eyes as they try to land. After all that excitement I'd rush to the nearest nuclear reactor and try to use the fork to jam the workings and cause a core meltdown.

Or maybe I'd act like I normally do. A frying pan is a cooking utensil to normal people but a club for smashing people over the head to a maniac.

If an idiot wants to cause mayhem with a catapult they can walk into a shop and buy one, no questions asked.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

You can kill a small animal... put windows in... take somebody eye out...

By throwing a stone...

If somebody is a fanny... there isnt much you can do about it...

I honestly cant believe some people think a murder or armed bank heist... will come from this...

I better tell the guy who left the book i was talking about...

Shame on him! ... that book could be used to smash windows... hurt some poor soul.. and may give the reader sore eyes!...

Again.. i fail to see how an UNBANDED fork... is nothing more than a 'stick' ...

Used to wreak havoc on the public and get jammed in front wheels of kids bicycles...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> You can kill a small animal... put windows in... take somebody eye out...
> 
> By throwing a stone...
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the old _reductio ad absurdum_ argument. The OP said nothing about a naked fork, and no one has even implied that someone finding a SS will inevitably lead to murder and mayhem. I and others have simply pointed out the possibility of it being misused. In any case, if you decide to exercise this irresponsible idea, pleas do NOT leave a note asking the finder to join Slingshot Forum. Just leave your own name and contact information.

It ain't like anything might go wrong, is it?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > You can kill a small animal... put windows in... take somebody eye out...
> ...


Whats with the smart ass comments henry? ...

I mentioned 5 pages ago... about leaving an unbanded fork... didnt you see that? ...

Others agreed...

Many of the comments that disgree with the idea... have argued that mayhem may ensue... once the catapult is found...

I think your being a little daft...

Just a LITTLE bit mind...

Ill leave a note explaining... that there is a great forum out there, where you will find all the information and help you require for this sport... only a moderator says i shouldnt invite you there... so you better read a book.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

August West said:


> Deleted


...just because I know...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree on this. The point about leaving your name and not the Forum is that if you believe this is such a crackerjack idea, you should be man enough to take credit for it, and not involve the Forum in what is at best a bad idea.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I am honestly surprised that a lot of people here think that cutting a forked stick and leaving it and a note pointing out that it would make a fine slingshot and where to go to get more information about slingshots is a bad idea. Amazing


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

if i found a fork and being 100%%% honest here id go home and order or get some bandsets and start a ss.but you would think i would be the guy busting windows and shooting people since im like that,but i respect the sport and thats not my style,id rather scare my friend and start an airsoft war lol,and have fun and rage a little bit,lol,im not sure if its a good or bad idea just kinda iffy on it.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree on this. The point about leaving your name and not the Forum is that if you believe this is such a crackerjack idea, you should be man enough to take credit for it, and not involve the Forum in what is at best a bad idea.


I said leave your username? ... BPR being mine...

Why would you do that? .... because the finder can then speak directly to the person who left it...

I can leave my name, telephone number, address, national insurance number... army service number... car reg....

No problemo...

Im man enough....

How will the sender know where to send the million pound cheque to... if i dont give my full details....


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

u guys always think of the bad things that could happen look at some good things for once,


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> u guys always think of the bad things that could happen look at some good things for once,


It's legitimate, as laws get passed so haphazardly, that it's beyond wise to VERY carefully examine the potential liabilities of just about every action you could take. But fear soon morphs into fanaticism about NOT triggering the most terrible possible outcome, that the willingness to do ANYTHING is washed down the drain for being "dangerous" or "irresponsible"; those exercising that extreme level of caution see others who still take such "risks" as reckless, as they're genuinely frightened that they'll be affected by that worse possible outcome which is now imminent in their minds. Can't knock em' for it, just don't give them further cause for fear by NOT giving adequate thought to how you go about doing it, & letting that risk get bigger than the (very) minimum it already is.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

I think the level of fear that people experience depends on which side of the Atlantic that you are from.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

yeeharr said:


> I think the level of fear that people experience depends on which side of the Atlantic that you are from.


LoL...unfortunately, that could go both ways, no?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

by heck, i think that last idea perfects the plan! Sllingshot left as mentioned, with details on where to look for assembly instructions and thread title. Could say once contacted bands will be sent to finder? But that could be unnecessary.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

lexlow said:


> by heck, i think that last idea perfects the plan! Sllingshot left as mentioned, with details on where to look for assembly instructions and thread title. Could say once contacted bands will be sent to finder? But that could be unnecessary.


Its a bad idea pal...

Just think of the chaos that will most definitley ensue...

The serious criminal damage... every living animal within a 5 mile radius left with only one eye... the possible armed robberies...

HECK!... a dog might even choke on it...

These kind acts of homemade generosity... could spark an immediate ban on all slingshots... and the mere posession of a 'Y' shaped stick... would land you with lifetime imprisonment and your fingers cut off...

The letter 'Y' will eventually be removed from the dictionary...

Local police will ask everybody to hand in Files/rasps/ knives and sandpaper.. anonymously ofcourse... but you can keep the unlicensed guns...

Rubber and latex will be outlawed... resulting in BILLIONS of unwanted pregnancies...a worldwide epidemic of STD's...

And condoms will be sold on the underworld market.... along with meth...steriods and grenades!

Highly irresponsible.... and you DARE! to mention the slingshot forum...

Best to leave a rucksack full of cocain... a thousand valium and a sawn off shotgun....

Much safer!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...he lacks expression; are you sure THAT'S the drama llama?


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

oh well, can i say i thought the idea or at least the ethos behind it was good. Its not my site so can understand and respect others opinion.

nice try, i don't think giving your address out is a sensible suggestion to make bpr man up to it is not fare, the very idea of contacting the site is for attention for sf .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just print a heap of these out as stickers and leave them all over the place :


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...I'm still stuck on a rucksack full...FULL...of cocaine...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

OMG. I've seen the light. Now I'm going to have to back track & pick up the pencil I dropped so no one will write any harmful things down, put away the shovel in the back of my truck so no one will use it to bury someone that they killed with the hammer I left on a job. No wait.... I need go give everyone a hug, let them know it will be alright because there are so many people watching out for everyone so they don't hurt themselves or anyone else going through life & learning as they go. Crap, now I have to go lobby congress to outlaw guns & knives & clubs & tools & firewood & rubber & blah blah blah...

:hmm: :what: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :neener:

this thread went from constructive to extremely absurd in record time...I salute us all.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...FULL...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Hrawk said:


>


C'mon man, think of the children...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, didn't notice the mouse escaping the house till you quoted it . . .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL You're the only person on here I worry about...not so much for your own well being, but for the people around you...I have a feeling that we're catching but a mere glimpse into the mind of the hwrak, & if ever your web history (much less your basement) were to be exposed, everyone in your life would be saying "No...it COULDN'T be him!"...& then spending the next several years rehashing every interaction they've ever had with you in wonder, never really realizing closure...LoL, am I close?

LoL, just joshin' ya man, you always make my day


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You're not far from the truth...

The first line of my will does state "Please clear my browser history".

If you want to see the real Hrawk, head over to http://www.reddit.com/r/ImGoingToHellForThis/

Not telling you my username there though


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

So , are we going to hang these slingshots on trees or what?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> So , are we going to hang these slingshots on trees or what?


Abso****in'lutey...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> So , are we going to hang these slingshots on trees or what?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk. You forgot your note.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

slingshot suicide :violin:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Challenge accepted :


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > So , are we going to hang these slingshots on trees or what?
> ...


What if a non swimmer who's under 6 foot reaches for that catapult? You've not thought that through.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I'm still stuck on a rucksack full...FULL...of cocaine...


Oh wow...PM me your address and the price....

Ah shit...just remembered I'm a good girl now


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> yeeharr said:
> 
> 
> > I think the level of fear that people experience depends on which side of the Atlantic that you are from.
> ...


My missus is Canadian and some of her family are from the US, there's a definite difference in our attitude towards things.

I'm from London so for all of my life have had the threat of terrorist attacks hanging over me. Be it the IRA, Islamic extremists or animal rights activists, the threat was always there. Previous generations had to deal with the Luftwaffe. In my local High Street there is a nightclub which used to be the cinema. That cinema was destroyed with a full house of people by German bombs. I remember a school trip at the age of 7, to the Natural History Museum, when there was panic amongst the class because we were scared of the train being bombed.

You don't worry about these things, if you did, you'd never leave the house. 
But in the return the threat of a smashed window by a catapult is not even worried about. 
BPR is a serving soldier so his level of fear is significantly lower than anyone else.

There is a marked difference between the two sides of the pond.

I am aware that there are a huge number of soldiers, in active service, from North America and would never suggest that they aren't brave.

The media has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> Ah ****...just remembered I'm a good girl now


No... No you're not!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ****...just remembered I'm a good girl now
> ...


Oh but i must be...The Boss keeps telling me so. ("Good girl...GOOD GIRL....just keep doing it like that!")


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

treefork said:


> So , are we going to hang these slingshots on trees or what?


Yes  ...

Infact mines going up TODAY


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i think i missed a page, this thread changes its mind more that a rat in a maze 

i like this page, it has the result i wanted 

are we all who want to going to randomly put them up, or set a date? Could be better if everyone did one at the same sorta time, more newbies at the same time on the thread.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

It all depends when people find them...

Take today... decent weather.. but tomorrow its due to be horrendous...

Its soon going to be dark here... so nobody would venture into the woods tonight (except me) ...

And tomorrow everybody will be curled up on the sofa... (not me  )...

and my wife is ill.. so im being a manly nurse  ....

So think i will leave it til monday...

If anybody is with me?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Im note MAD...

some inconsiderate soul...

Decided to park between two 'parent and child' spaces... the car park was RAMMED...

So thought id leave them a wee message stuck to the window  ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Im note MAD...
> some inconsiderate soul...
> Decided to park between two 'parent and child' spaces... the car park was RAMMED...
> So thought id leave them a wee message stuck to the window  ...


That's nicer than my approach, on account of the only thing I have to write with is my pocket knife, & the only thing I can find suitable for scribing on tends to be black rubber (joke). Though this was from me to one of my tenants who refused to clean up after himself, among other things...I do things below the radar first; give them a chance to change bad habits before things get official (save cops called or complaints lodged)...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a spare cattie to leave, and woods nearby, so Monday it is then. (after school time has started)


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

I beliieve i'll go laeve one on a tree beside a popular game trail where a (more than likely) responsible hunter might find it. Haven't found any of my hunting friends who are into slingshots,YET! Exept the one who has already received a shooter from me. 
Or... Maybe on a bench outside a Cabelas ,Bass Pro Shop,or outside your favorite gun shop. Lets use our noggins for something besides hat racks !!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

do we have a clear outline of the note to direct people, and where to?(thread) also are we agreed no bands or ammo? Or bands set up etc?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I think the note, & wether to band or not, should be at the discretion of "leaver"...I'm thinking that if it's left un-banded, it might not trigger that fever we all have; I mean, if they find something fun out of the box, the goal for this project would probably be more likely to be realized. On the other hand, if they have to work for it a little bit -& do- then we'll probably have less success, but the respondents we DO get will most likely be of the much more enthusiastic persuasion. As for the contents of the note...I've also conflicting thoughts as to what I'm going to do. Part (most) of me wants to say "hey, if you like this, there's this great community, & this is my username", but then I also see the point, & respect the feelings of those opposed who are saying "if you do this, which we think is dangerous & stupid, don't involve us in it". I might land on a third option; naming this, along with the "other" slingshot forum, & omitting the username entirely. I'm on the fence...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if a slingshot stays out too long, the bands/tubes will deteriorate and cause a negative experience, not what one wants . why not just leave a note with the message," I _____(username) will give/send you a slingshot if you redeem this note on slingshotforum. com. just sign up, post a picture of note, description/account of finding it and I _____(username) will private message you on the forum as to how to send you a slingshot."


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Imperial said:


> if a slingshot stays out too long, the bands/tubes will deteriorate and cause a negative experience, not what one wants . why not just leave a note with the message," I _____(username) will give/send you a slingshot if you redeem this note on slingshotforum. com. just sign up, post a picture of note, description/account of finding it and I _____(username) will private message you on the forum as to how to send you a slingshot."


...could be perceived as a ploy to get personal info, or like an advertising plot. The point about the band's being out too long is valid, but I've several high-traffic areas in mind, where it wouldn't go unnoticed for more than an afternoon.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > if a slingshot stays out too long, the bands/tubes will deteriorate and cause a negative experience, not what one wants . why not just leave a note with the message," I _____(username) will give/send you a slingshot if you redeem this note on slingshotforum. com. just sign up, post a picture of note, description/account of finding it and I _____(username) will private message you on the forum as to how to send you a slingshot."
> ...


so true, but its not asking for blood type or social security number and such to sign up. another suggestion i have is to put a disclaimer on the note, releasing you of any liability in case any harm is done to a person, animal or object. "use responsibly" is something i would include. all it takes is one dumbass to ruin it for all of us. well, good luck to all who are participating and i hope the outcome is all positive.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, I had actually figured on adding some bit about being responsible with it. Thanks for wishing well on it


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Imp, I really like your slingshot voucher idea. Might just have to print out a few of those.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Well mine went out today!...

In the wind...rain and freezing cold!


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

good one bpr, i was haulled up in my shed building, way to wet and windy for walking these woods, the trees are bad, less stable than the cali fault line.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lexlow said:


> . . . less stable than the cali fault line.










i live in the area where the san andreas fault ends. im either gonna be living on beach front property or under the sea in an octopuses garden, in the shade.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

No news on success or failure yet?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've resolved to wait until spring, as the four or so places I'm thinking aren't oft visited in these elements. I haven't forgotten, though...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

We have had terrible weather here.. only i am daft enough to walk the dogs in it... my slingshot was still there last week... so may go and remove it... and wait until better weather...


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

well I'm glad i am not the Only one leaving it for the weather, wind has knocked stuff everywhere in our woods.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

lexlow said:


> well I'm glad i am not the Only one leaving it for the weather, wind has knocked stuff everywhere in our woods.


You bailed on me  ...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

WELL! ....

The slingshot i left has been taken!....

Wonder where it is now...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

B.P.R said:


> WELL! ....
> 
> The slingshot i left has been taken!....
> 
> Wonder where it is now...


 its where fate has taken it . hope it all goes well .


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> WELL! ....
> 
> The slingshot i left has been taken!....
> 
> Wonder where it is now...


that's quite cool.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> WELL! ....
> 
> The slingshot i left has been taken!....
> 
> Wonder where it is now...


Good luck lil' slingshot.


----------

